# Cheese Labels



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone make labels for the cheese they sell? I have only really written on packages the name of the type of cheese with the oz. and ingredients and date made. I have used the disposable rubbermaid take along boxes and written directly on the top. Not too professional. I've also used the food saver bags to vacuum seal cheese then write on the package, still not as pretty as something typed would be. 

What kind of things do you do to label your cheeses for sale?


Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I have templates in my computer for 4"x2" rectangle and 2”x2” square labels (same sixes I use for my lotions) For waxed wheels I use parchment paper and apply the label with a few coats of clear wax. For others I wrap in stretchy plastic wrap and use a sticker labels. Container cheeses also get a sticker label. I buy OL125WJ from onlinelabels.com for sticker labels and I get the parchment from office supply stores.

Christy


----------



## CGFarm (Nov 13, 2007)

We pretty much do the same as christy, but i also have a sticker that has the "code" of what the product is.
That way i can pull that sticker and see what was sold that day and i'm able to keep track of stock.

I'm going to add a "batch" date to the code sticker so i can also add that info in also.

Denise


----------

